# Welches Mini-ITX-AM3-MB?



## fac3l3ss (20. Januar 2010)

Gibt es ein gutes Mini-ITX-MB; möglichst mit PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot für den Sockel AM3?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Mexxim (20. Januar 2010)

Boards mit AM3 gibt es als keinste variante in µATX, jedoch nicht in ITX...da musst du wohl oder übel auf ION(2) zurück greifen..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Januar 2010)

Jab genau, aber mit AM2-Sockel gibt es durchaus ein paar Boards, wenn dir das was bringt.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (20. Januar 2010)

Wieso denn AM3 in der Preisklasse (Mini-ITX) ist ein i5 system doch wesentlich sinnvoller, da alle Mainboards in etwa im gleichen Preisrahmen liegen und der i5 nur 150€ kostet.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Januar 2010)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Wieso denn AM3 in der Preisklasse (Mini-ITX) ist ein i5 system doch wesentlich sinnvoller, da alle Mainboards in etwa im gleichen Preisrahmen liegen und der i5 nur 150€ kostet.



Wo gibts denn bitte ein Mini-ITX Board mit So1156 ?


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Januar 2010)

DFI  hat eins im Repertoire


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Januar 2010)

Beschäftige mich auch grad mit dem Thema ...
vielleicht geht das, hat leider nen begrenzte CPU-Auswahl, aber Athlon II X2 werden unterstützt
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...&page=1&p_catalog_max_results=20&cachedetail=


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur ein paar AM2 ITX Boards, davon nur eins mit PCi-X, aber bei dem wird die Karte leider nur mit 8 lanes angebunden.

Besagtes Sockel 1156Board kann ich wärmstens empfehlen für einen ultra kleinen Rechner.
sysProfile: ID: 105864 - Dissi


//edit
@Singlecoreplayer2500+
Bei conrad kannst du nichts verlinken, wenn dann solltest du die Artikelnummern angeben.


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2010)

Tja Leute, da muss ich euch korrigieren: AM2+ mit vollem PCIe 16x: MINIX-785G-SP128MB für den MINI-ITX HTPC im J&W WebShop Ab KW04 verfügbar 

MiniITX mit Intel ist fast sinnlos: Die CPUs haben alle zu hohe TDP. Maximal 65Watt sind in einem kleinen MinitITX Gehäuse kühlbar, 45W sogar recht leise. Intel hat da nichts brauchbares im Angebot, bzw. es gibt keine Mainboards für die i5 und i7 Mobile CPUs, mit denen wäre es machbar


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Januar 2010)

Ein Board mit AM3/AM2+ und DDR2-Support ist doch kein "waschechtes" AM3-Board oder? Rede von dem hier: Mini-ITX - J&W MINIX-780G-SP128MB, Mainboard, mini-ITX, Socke 145974

sonst passt es eigentlich, brauchst halt So-Dimm RAM, aber es hat sogar nen 785g und PCIe 2.0 drauf.

Kann die Seite übrigens nur empfehlen, das beste wenn es um < µATX geht, leider nicht immer ganz günstig.



args: du Vordrängler


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Tja Leute, da muss ich euch korrigieren: AM2+ mit vollem PCIe 16x: MINIX-785G-SP128MB für den MINI-ITX HTPC im J&W WebShop Ab KW04 verfügbar
> 
> MiniITX mit Intel ist fast sinnlos: Die CPUs haben alle zu hohe TDP. Maximal 65Watt sind in einem kleinen MinitITX Gehäuse kühlbar, 45W sogar recht leise. Intel hat da nichts brauchbares im Angebot, bzw. es gibt keine Mainboards für die i5 und i7 Mobile CPUs, mit denen wäre es machbar




Ansichtssache.
Mein i5 ITX ist leise und ebenso keine Temperatur Probleme 
Trotz der TDP 95W

Das für AMD jetzt auch was vernünftiges kommt, wusste ich nicht, warum steht sowas hier eigentlich nicht in den news?
Das DFI hatte ja schließlich auch seine eigenen news -.-


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Januar 2010)

Schreib doch ne User-news wenn du möchtest


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Januar 2010)

Ja genau,
das "Minix" meint ich. Leider nur bis 65W TDP.
Aber kommt schliesslich drauf an was man damit machen will ....


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2010)

Da ich mir endlich mein neues System bauen werde kann ich bald was zu dem Mainboard schreiben.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (21. Januar 2010)

So ich habe ja zusammen mit einem Freund ein mini-itx i5 mit wasserkühlung in ein sugo 05 eingebaut und muss euch sagen es funktioniert alles ganz wunderbar die temps sind sogar auf 3,6ghz sehr gut und die leistung ist zwar wegen des kleinen boards nicht ganz so hoch dafür ist der verbrauch mit gtx260 prime furmark gleichzeitig nie über 350W ^^


----------

